# Sno-Way Wired Pro Control 2 Issues



## Camo Ranger (Mar 2, 2014)

Hello all,

I have a wired Sno-Way Pro Control 2 remote that seems to have ceased working yesterday. I replaced the wireless Pro Control 1 and plow-side receiver module that came with the plow (a second hand 22 series) about 2 seasons ago. Realistically, this remote and receiver module probably only have about a half dozen storms under their belt. The remote has also been stored indoors in the house during the off season.

Anyway, I was clearing the home driveway yesterday. The controller had been functioning normally the entire time. At one point, I went to move something in the cab and accidentally dropped the remote. To my surprise, it was off when I picked it up. I turned it back on, and kept going like nothing happened. A while later, I'm finishing a push, and raise the plow as I come into the existing bank. I reverse and go to drop the plow for the next push. Nothing. No response from the plow. The controller is still on and isn't flashing or doing anything strange. I was nearly done anyway, and it was late, so I park the truck and call it a night.

Today I began my diagnostics. I plug the controller in and immediately notice all the lights flash momentarily when it's first plugged in. I don't recall it doing this before. I turn the controller on, and the back lights come on, but the down pressure light doesn't flash indicating that it's connected to the plow. I go out to the plow and pull off the plastic cover. The LED on the receiver module is flashing red, indicating that it isn't communicating with the remote. I check all my connections, fuses, etc. Nothing. I finally decide that maybe something inside the remote had worked it's way loose when I had dropped it. 

I head back to the house and take apart the remote. I immediately notice a small, round magnet resting on the circuit board. I flip the back cover over and locate where the magnet is supposed to be. It appears as though Sno-Way glued two magnets into the back cover of the remote in order to hold the remote to the optional dash mount. The glue had dried out and the magnet had come free. The second magnet fell out with a slight tap on the cover. I check the solder joints where the wires connect to the circuit board. Everything appears okay, so I reassemble without the magnets and go back out to the truck. Same problems. Remote comes on, but isn't communicating with the receiver module. 

I'm assuming the magnets messed up one of the components of the remote's circuit board. I'm going to double check the continuity of the remote to receiver wiring tomorrow, just to certify I don't have a wiring problem. If all that checks out, I think I'm stuck buying a new remote ($210 without shipping). Can anyone suggest anything else I should check. We have another 8 inches forecast for tomorrow and possibly a 1 - 2 footer later this week, so I need to get this fixed ASAP.

Appreciate any suggestions. Thanks for taking the time to read.


----------



## Camo Ranger (Mar 2, 2014)

Went through and tested the continuity of all the wires for the remote. Found no continuity on one of the four wires between the plow side plug and the receiver module. Traced it out and found that the wires had been pinched between two parts of the plow frame. Only the one wire was severed. Fixed the broken wire and everything works again as it should. Ready to go again for the 3-6 inches of heavy wet crap that were getting tonight!


----------

